# 2 Places In Co?



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

tallboarder25 said:


> Hey buddies, going to Colorado Springs for 5 days in end of December with my bro and wife. We will be going snowboarding 2 seperate days while there. We would like a place with great powder and free riding along with some park options too as we are dabbling in such things. What two places would you choose?
> 
> PS. sorry i know this is beaten to death.


Winterpark, Copper, A-Basin, Keystone, Breck, are all good and the closest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

If your looking for STRICTLY park, hit up echo mtn, its like 40 min from denver, but be warned, its pretty much just a park mtn


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> Winterpark, Copper, A-Basin, Keystone, Breck, are all good and the closest.


Actually from Colorado Springs you are talking and extra 20-40 minutes to Winterpark. Especially because you most likely have to do the I70 hustle through Denver.

Vail can be lumped in with the others. You can take highway 9.

For powder and great freeriding terrain, check out Monarch Ski area. It's located West of Colorado Springs. About the same drive as the other resorts but no traffic. The best powder in the state falls on that pass imo. I go down there 3-6 times a season to ride backcountry on the pass mainly because of the snow quality. Lift tickets are cheap there too. The only thing is you are not going to get much or any of a park scene. That's ok, because the natural terrain in Mirkwood looks pretty damn fun.

I would definitely make Monarch one of the spots to hit for a day. Especially if they are getting snow. The drive is so much less of a headache and chill. Unless it's a huge storm you'll probably do very little driving in snow conditions. That region is known as a banana belt. The Continental divide which Monarch sits on, just wrings out all the moisture and leave the Salida valley bone dry most of the time. Pretty sweet, you can go ride in dumping conditions on the pass, then go for a bike ride in the valley below in 50 degree temps and sunshine...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I've heard cooper, or ski cooper or whatever its called has good snow, never been though but i have a free pass there im gonna use


----------

